# Recruits Poll Shows That Vols are The Number One Most Annoying Fan Base.



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2016)

This is hilarious and all from recruits...

http://www.ugafootballlive.com/2016-recruiting-projections/3806/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree... They are also the most annoying fan base on this forum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree!! Worst team and fan base in all of sports..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2016)

This would only have been s surprise if it was anybody other than the Vols. I been saying this for years. It is not even close. The closest thing to it I can come up with is UK BB fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2016)

I just find it ironic these recruits see it......


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This would only have been s surprise if it was anybody other than the Vols. I been saying this for years. It is not even close. The closest thing to it I can come up with is UK BB fans.



I agree except the UK basketball is usually pretty good, UT football has been nothing close to good in over a decade...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 28, 2016)

What's funny is this is not from other fans......... this is from the recruits they are trying to bring in. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2016)

Just look at how some of them post on here and you can't help but to smile.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2016)

But the Vols keep saying "It aint so".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> But the Vols keep saying "It aint so".



And "WE'RE BACK"!!

Daily Vols suck! And all you have to do is look around this place. Only one Vol running around here after all the smack talk this offseason.. LOVE IT!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2016)

Recruits be like dang dem vol fans on twitta stupid...


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Recruits be like dang dem vol fans on twitta stupid...




thays be right...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


> We suck..



WE'RE BACK!!


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> OW...OW...OW!! :


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


>



Yup..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


>



Yup..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


>



Yup.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


>



Yup......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Kowtown said:


>




Yup...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2016)

Two vol fans in Chattanooga yesterday told me that next year they were going to win it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Two vol fans in Chattanooga yesterday told me that next year they were going to win it all.



Hold on... Bucky said it was going to be this year..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

The source is from the Dawgs. Therefore, it's UNtrue.

And when you read actual recruits visits, other fans responses,and the number of highly ranked recruits that have us in their final choices,  I find it hard to believe. 

On the other hand,  after this year.  I wouldn't find it hard to believe IF it were true


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The source is from the Dawgs. Therefore, it's UNtrue.
> 
> And when you read actual recruits visits, other fans responses,and the number of highly ranked recruits that have us in their final choices,  I find it hard to believe.
> 
> On the other hand,  after this year.  I wouldn't find it hard to believe IF it were true



I'm sure that makes perfect sense to other Hounddoggies.  Pretty vanilla even as double speak goes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The source is from the Dawgs. Therefore, it's UNtrue.



You might want to actually "READ" the article. Don't worry though, I enjoy pointing out the fact you are wrong, again..



> Throughout the past week, 85 Under Armour All-American selections were polled by ESPN in regards to which school’s fans are the most pleasant on social media, and who’s fans are the most annoying.



So, here you go Vol.. USAToday story..

http://usatodayhss.com/2016/under-a...-tennessee-fans-most-annoying-on-social-media

Campus Sports...
http://campussports.net/2016/12/27/...ssee-has-most-annoying-social-media-fan-base/

Showing how stupid your posts are has become a hobby for me... Quite entertaining..


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 29, 2016)

Slayer is top shelf today!  Volssuck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to actually "READ" the article. Don't worry though, I enjoy pointing out the fact you are wrong, again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read it,  buddy.  85 kids is a small sample.  On top of that, this is a bad year recruiting,  the fans are grumpy on how the season played out. Of course it'll go hand in hand according to this article. But I have posted numerous articles here stating the opposite.

This is Dawg Nation,  so of course this one article will carry weight for past, present, and the infinite future of Tennessee.

Good job slayer. We're still up 2 on yall.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I read it,  buddy.  85 kids is a small sample.  On top of that, this is a bad year recruiting,  the fans are grumpy on how the season played out. Of course it'll go hand in hand according to this article. But I have posted numerous articles here stating the opposite.
> 
> This is Dawg Nation,  so of course this one article will carry weight for past, present, and the infinite future of Tennessee.
> 
> Good job slayer. We're still up 2 on yall.



Yeah, you've posted lots of articles.. Some real DOOZY'S!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882191&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=871012&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=878706&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=875594&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=875590&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=872183&highlight=

And those are just a few!! From Dobbs being compared to Tebow to winning the National Title.. Problem is EVERY SINGLE ONE is wrong!!

You really make it too easy.. I could post more!!! 

You should just stop while you are ahead.. Tuck your tail like the rest of the Vols on here and come back this summer spouting the "We're BACK" crap...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Slayer, not only did I pick the vols to win the east,  but most everyone else and you did too. You didn't say it out right,  but your picks show otherwise.  Especially after we beat yall and UF. NO ONE expected loses to Vandy, or SC


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer, not only did I pick the vols to win the east,  but most everyone else and you did too. You didn't say it out right,  but your picks show otherwise.  Especially after we beat yall and UF. NO ONE expected loses to Vandy, or SC



I NEVER picked the Vols to win the East! You are on DRUGS! I said they "should" but will choke like always! 

And I was saying this back in May!



> Just think, if Tennessee wouldn't have blown so many games they might of made it to 10 by now.. Until the Vols do it on the field, WHO cares what Vegas thinks.





> Until the Vols get at least 10 wins in a season I don't care what link you post. The internet is a great thing. I can find an article catering to my every desire like you keep doing.





> But at the end of the day, UT will implode and lose games you weren't meant too.



I can go on and on and on about how many times I said the Vols would implode!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I NEVER picked the Vols to win the East! You are on DRUGS! I said they "should" but will choke like always!
> 
> And I was saying this back in May!
> 
> ...




Like I said,  you didn't say it outright, but your pickems said otherwise. And after we beat yall and UF, you knew we was ATL bound.  Did you pick UT to lose to SC and Vandy? Cause until the SC loss we were Atl bound with UF losing to Arkansas


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like I said,  you didn't say it outright, but your pickems said otherwise. And after we beat yall and UF, you knew we was ATL bound.  Did you pick UT to lose to SC and Vandy? Cause until the SC loss we were Atl bound with UF losing to Arkansas



You should really look at my picks before you open your mouth and I make you look foolish, again. Dude, you should just shutup. I have made you look silly how many times today?

There you go again.. Just blabbing away.. I had UGA beating UT.. I picked VT to beat the Vols.. I had UF beating the Vols.. Bama beating the Vols.. A&M beating the Vols..

So HOW ON EARTH DID MY PICKEMS REFLECT THE VOLS WERE GOING TO WIN THE EAST??

Just another Ignorant post by you. Which you do on a daily basis!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should really look at my picks before you open your mouth and I make you look foolish, again. Dude, you should just shutup. I have made you look silly how many times today?
> 
> There you go again.. Just blabbing away.. I had UGA beating UT.. I picked VT to beat the Vols.. I had UF beating the Vols.. Bama beating the Vols.. A&M beating the Vols..
> 
> ...



Less than 50% from that list.  So after we beat Florida and yall. You had UF winning the east? After they lost to Arkansas with LSU looming?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should really look at my picks before you open your mouth and I make you look foolish, again. Dude, you should just shutup. I have made you look silly how many times today?
> 
> There you go again.. Just blabbing away.. I had UGA beating UT.. I picked VT to beat the Vols.. I had UF beating the Vols.. Bama beating the Vols.. A&M beating the Vols..
> 
> ...



You've yet to make me look foolish.  Today,  or ever. Only one looking foolish is you and your meme skills. The only reason your paid any mind here is because I'm fandomly on enemy territory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Less than 50% from that list.  So after we beat Florida and yall. You had UF winning the east? After they lost to Arkansas with LSU looming?



You keep saying my pickems had the Vols winning.. Show me?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You've yet to make me look foolish.  Today,  or ever. Only one looking foolish is you and your meme skills. The only reason your paid any mind here is because I'm fandomly on enemy territory.



You are the one doing it.. I'm just quoting you.. please see the above post, answer it with facts and you'll see yourself look foolish again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You keep saying my pickems had the Vols winning.. Show me?





Browning Slayer said:


> You are the one doing it.. I'm just quoting you.. please see the above post, answer it with facts and you'll see yourself look foolish again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You've yet to make me look foolish.  Today,  or ever.



Hmmm... Let's re-quote some highlights from this thread that show your failures.. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> The source is from the Dawgs. Therefore, it's UNtrue.



I proved you wrong here..



Browning Slayer said:


> So, here you go Vol.. USAToday story..
> 
> http://usatodayhss.com/2016/under-a...-tennessee-fans-most-annoying-on-social-media
> 
> ...



Your change in tune... See, watch what you do here when I prove you wrong..


BuckNasty83 said:


> I read it,  buddy.  85 kids is a small sample.  On top of that, this is a bad year recruiting,  the fans are grumpy on how the season played out.



Then you throw this out there... Which is about the dumbest thing ANYBODY could say on here when referring to the Vols..


BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer, not only did I pick the vols to win the east,  but most everyone else and you did too. You didn't say it out right,  but your picks show otherwise.



You were full of it..


Browning Slayer said:


> I NEVER picked the Vols to win the East! You are on DRUGS! I said they "should" but will choke like always!



You make the same STUPID post...


BuckNasty83 said:


> Like I said,  you didn't say it outright, but your pickems said otherwise.



I hit you back with the ACTUAL Facts..


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > I had UGA beating UT.. I picked VT to beat the Vols.. I had UF beating the Vols.. Bama beating the Vols.. A&M beating the Vols..
> ...



And then we come to this little "gem" of a comment..


BuckNasty83 said:


> You've yet to make me look foolish.  Today,  or ever.



And now we are sitting on these questions. And when you answer them with facts, you'll be looking foolish.. 



Browning Slayer said:


> You keep saying my pickems had the Vols winning.. Show me?





Browning Slayer said:


> You are the one doing it.. I'm just quoting you.. please see the above post, answer it with facts and you'll see yourself look foolish again.



And if you can't see how easily I broke this down, we'll all know I was right about Vol bloodlines and the missing strands of DNA.. Happy Friday Jethro..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Slayer is brutal

I love it


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2016)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> ...





Even Accubond agrees and is bumping the thread..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like the Vols will win.. Will Bucky answer post #43?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang Slayer, you've got too much free time,  Buddy.  

You took PIECES of what I said to make your point. Nice. ... I asked you if you had UF winning the East after we beat them and they lost to Arky and LSU looming. We had it in the bag with the bottom feeders left on the schedule and all we had to do was win out.  Who did you pick on UT vs Missouri, SC, KY and Vandy? That's my point.  You was favoring UT to ATL. 

As for Dobbs and Tebow, I don't quite remember,  but Dobbs is only 1 of 3 qbs along with Tebow and Dak.
Dobbs also just finished his career 3rd all time behind Manning and Clausen. Not bad for a guy who can't throw,  eh? He was very close tonight to having single season passing record held by Manning. If I compared Tebow and Dobbs it was by play style and being clutch. What's wrong with that?  Oh Dobbs never got a championship. Guess Marino was a terrible qb too in that case.  Did I mention Dobbs was sec player of the year? I mention this because you have done nothing but spit on him and doubted him. 

Your facts show how poor your judgement is.  Thanks for pointing that out

Yes my judgment was bad too because I never accounted for going 3-4 deep on d line,  lbs, and secondary.  O line was shuffled for 10 games. I stated in preseason we'll be in Atlanta baring injuries. As I've explained once,  I had players like Dobbs, Barnett in mind.  Not the whole dang defense. I'm not sure why I defend that.  You know why we fell apart


----------

